# Huffyuv nicht richtig installiert?



## NemoFinder (12. März 2010)

Hallo,

wie fange ich jetzt am besten an? Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich jetzt einen Rechner mit Windows 7 64 Bit. Nun installiere ich nach und nach alle Programme die ich auf meinem alten Windows XP Rechner auch hatte. Nun bin ich beim Huffyuv Codec angekommen und installiere ihn ganz normal mit "installieren" über Rechtsklick auf die Datei (Name der Datei habe ich gerade nicht griffbereit). Installation geht schnell und scheint auch fehlerlos  durchgeführt worden zu sein. Huffyuv wird auf jeden Fall in der Programmliste zum deinstallieren aufgelistet.
Leider steht mir der Codec aber weder in After Effects noch in VirtualDub zur Verfügung. Bei tutorials.de hatte schon mal jemand dieses Problem. Er konnte das Problem lösen in dem er den K-Lite Codec Pack installiert hat. Dies ändert bei mir aber gar nichts.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob Windows 7 mit dem Codec nicht klar kommt. Denn bei der Installation habe ich alles so gemacht wie bei meinem alten Rechner und wie hier im Forum oft beschrieben steht.

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (12. März 2010)

Hallo!

Microsoft sagt in Frage 8 dass man einen 64-Bit Codec benötigt.
Nun ist HuffYUV aber schon sehr alt..... und ein Win32 Codec (also 32-Bit).
Auf videohelp.com gibt es allerdings auch eine 64-Bit Variante, ob sie aber auch funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.
Versuchen kann man es ja mal.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

